# P/I and Civil Service Lateral Question



## The Bad LT (Jul 21, 2010)

Hello, 

I am currently a P/I for a Civil Service community. I am curious what the process would be to lateral to another CS community. I understand that I would have to lateral as a P/I or Reserve. However, I cant recall ever seeing a lateral transfer posting on CJIS for a P/I officer position. Is it simply calling a PD and asking them if they have any openings for reserves? Or is it more detailed then than that? I work in a small community that rarely hires. My only real odds of getting on full time in a CS community, is to lateral to a larger department that hires fairly frequently that accepts reserves. Thank you for your responses. PM's welcomed.


----------



## Macop (May 2, 2002)

I though you could lateral from P/I position to full position in another dept, assuming you could find a chief that would do it. My guess is you should call the dept you are interested in and ask. I would say call CS, but they are friggin useless.


----------



## j809 (Jul 5, 2002)

You can but you need to have 2000 hrs worked, equivalent of 1 yr full time


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

j809 said:


> You can but you need to have 2000 hrs worked, equivalent of 1 yr full time


Wouldn't you need the full-time academy?


----------



## csauce777 (Jan 10, 2005)

Delta784 said:


> Wouldn't you need the full-time academy?


To transfer into the full time spot you would, but the 2000 hours required I believe means total in that P/I position, not over the course of one year. It's possible to work that many hours over a couple years.


----------



## 7MPOC (Mar 16, 2004)

You need to have worked 250 shifts as a PI to transfer to a full time position. If you don't have the full time academy the transferring department can send you. You can also transfer from a PI in one town to a PI in another town if you don't have 250 shifts under your belt, then the new department can promote you to full time as long as there are no other PI's ahead of you on their list.


----------



## The Bad LT (Jul 21, 2010)

Thank you for the replys. I was aware of the 250 shifts, however on CJIS every department posting for a lateral wants you to have the Full-Time Academy. Like I said, my goal is just to find a large department that has reserves and see if I can lateral on. I have a 5-10 year wait as it is, before anyone else retires and I can move up.


----------



## rireserve (Aug 10, 2006)

It is my understanding that there are currently 14 departments utilizing R/I officers mostly on the South Shore and a few North of Boston. I think your best bet is to do some networking and make yourself known to be looking to move up. Once you find some department willing to take you the paper work is easy. Good luck.


----------

